# Mon MacBook Pro s'éteind tout seul :-(



## bobogan (11 Avril 2006)

Mon MacBook Pro s'éteind tout seul de façon aléatoire sans prévenir... Qu'il soit sur batterie ou secteur, pareil.

J'ai fait la mise à jour firmware, pareil.

J'ai même retrouvé le même plantage sous Windows installé grace à Bootcamp.

Que pasa ??? Une idée ???


----------



## pmeignie (11 Avril 2006)

Salut , 
Coupure automatique pour surchauffe?
Ce dispositif existe qd la température cpu depasse 85 degrés je crois.
As tu installé température monitor pour surveiller?

Philippe


----------



## zerozerosix (11 Avril 2006)

Aïe ça s'annonce moyen... tu dois avoir un problème matériel, étant donné que ça se produit sous Windows aussi... à mon avis il va falloir appeler Apple Care. Si ton MacBook a été acheté sur l'Apple Store ou a la FNAC et qu'il n'a que quelques jours (moins de 14 pour l'Apple Store), tu peux demander un échange standard, sinon, il va probablement falloir que tu passes par la case réparation...

Bon courage


----------



## bobogan (11 Avril 2006)

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de la température, parce que de temps en temps il plante juste après un redémarrage à froid, et d'autres fois après 3 heures d'utilisation intensive.

Je l'ai acheté chez Krysténa à Levallois, je pense aussi avoir droit au SAV...


----------



## zerozerosix (11 Avril 2006)

Même si tu l'as acheté en boutique, tu peux appeler Apple Care, mais à priori, ça va se finir au SAV. Après c'est une question de délai : le prestataire d'Apple fait venir chronopost chez toi, et au téléphone ils m'ont dit faire la réparation de mon MBP en 7 jours maxi (je suis à J+2 hors week-end). Vois avec Krystena quels délais ils te proposent... A tout hasard essayes d'obtenir un remplacement chez Krysténa, c'est une panne grave après tout un portable qui s'éteint tout seul en plein milieux du boulôt avec des données pas sauvegardées... mais je crois que légalement ils sont pas tenus à l'échange, mais à la réparation...


----------



## belzebuth (11 Avril 2006)

je cite ici ce que j'ai écris dans un autre sujet (j'ai le même problème)



			
				belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> La première fois c'est arrivé lors d'une copie de mes 32Go de photos et mes 25Go de musique depuis un DD externe sur le DD du macbook. il s'est éteint quasi à la fin du transfert (après une bonne cinquantaine de minutes je dirais). Il était posé sur mon bureau, surface tout a fait plane en bois, et la température de la pièce devait être de 20 degrés a peu près.
> 
> La seconde fois c'était lors de la lecture d'un Divx depuis le HD, et il était posé sur une chaise, en bois également. environ 1h30 après le début.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinibook (11 Avril 2006)

Attention avec le firmware pour BootCamp! Vu chez O'Grady...

Si le plantage n'est pas lié à la chaleur alors peut-être que cela vient de l'update du firmware...


----------



## bobogan (11 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Attention avec le firmware pour BootCamp! Vu chez O'Grady...
> 
> Si le plantage n'est pas lié à la chaleur alors peut-être que cela vient de l'update du firmware...



Pour mon cas non, puisque j'avais déjà le bug AVANT la mise à jour firmware, d'ailleurs j'ai prié le ciel pour que le MBP ne s'éteigne pas PENDANT la mise à jour. 

Heu sinon ton lien ne marche pas...


----------



## belzebuth (11 Avril 2006)

tinibook a dit:
			
		

> Attention avec le firmware pour BootCamp! Vu chez O'Grady...
> 
> Si le plantage n'est pas lié à la chaleur alors peut-être que cela vient de l'update du firmware...




moi ça n'est que depuis la mise a jour... je pourrais essayer de repasser à l'ancien vu que j'utilise windows uniquement via parallels


----------



## zerozerosix (11 Avril 2006)

bobogan a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon cas non, puisque j'avais déjà le bug AVANT la mise à jour firmware, d'ailleurs j'ai prié le ciel pour que le MBP ne s'éteigne pas PENDANT la mise à jour.
> 
> Heu sinon ton lien ne marche pas...


T'as du brûler un gros cierge alors parce qu'un flashage de firmware raté, là pour le coup c'est le SAV obligatoire... Pas de firmware, pas de boot... :rateau:


----------



## bobogan (11 Avril 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> T'as du brûler un gros cierge alors parce qu'un flashage de firmware raté, là pour le coup c'est le SAV obligatoire... Pas de firmware, pas de boot... :rateau:



je sait c'est pour ça que pendant la mise à jour, t'as la barre qui avance, je l'ai trouvé lente, très lente... J'était trop stressé


----------



## tinibook (11 Avril 2006)

Oups! J'ai remis le lien, j'espère que maintenant c'est ok... :rose:  
C'est quand même un bug étrange si on écarte le problème du firmware...Tiens nous au courant de la suite et courage!


----------



## belzebuth (11 Avril 2006)

c'est pas le firmware...

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=1870086&#1870086

visiblement faut le renvoyer et changer la carte mère...

j'espère que ça ne va paqs enpirer car je ne peux pas m'en passer pendant les 2 prochains mois... (deux fois en 18 jours d'utilisation c'est pas la cata)

je le renverrai apres.


----------



## zerozerosix (11 Avril 2006)

Le menu sauvegarde est ton ami... je sens que les touches pommes et S vont vite s'user sur ton MacBook


----------



## belzebuth (12 Avril 2006)

voui en attendant je vois pas quoi faire d'autre 

je vais coller un beau postit jaune sur mon écran pour y penser, et puis si mes potes me demandent pourquoi je dirai que c'est parceque j'ai un ordi vivant, que parfois il est fatigué et il veut prendre un peu de repos....

bref de toute façon je préfère changer la carte mère dans 3 mois quand pas mal de problèmes auront été résolus... enfin sauf si ça devient comme le gars sur le support technique apple dont le macbook s'éteint toutes les minutes ou presque!!!


----------



## bobogan (12 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> bref de toute façon je préfère changer la carte mère dans 3 mois quand pas mal de problèmes auront été résolus... enfin sauf si ça devient comme le gars sur le support technique apple dont le macbook s'éteint toutes les minutes ou presque!!!



de quel gars parle tu ????


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Avril 2006)

Même soucis, même diagnostique 
direction le SAV re-


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Avril 2006)

Pour les heureux élus du SAV en France : Apple m'a mis en relation avec une boite qui s'appelle Aldorande. On s'est mis d'accord vendredi pour que chronopost passe chercher le coli, ils l'ont reçu lundi et ont commandé une carte mère mardi. Ils sont sensés la recevoir demain et la monter dans la foulée. Normalement, je devrais retrouver mon MBP en fin de semaine ou début de semaine prochaine. Si c'est pas du Flamby, c'est raisonnable comme délai...
N'empêche que la standardiste, elle est jamais là : personne avant 10 h (grasse mat ??), 20 sonneries avant que ça décroche (machine à café...). Quand j'aurais reçu le colis, je vous tiendrais au courant (NB mon pb c'était un ventilo).


----------



## belzebuth (12 Avril 2006)

bobogan a dit:
			
		

> de quel gars parle tu ????



sur le lien que j'ai donné sur le support technique d'apple. son MBP s'est éteint 11 fois sur la matinée...

moi je n'en suis toujours qu'a deux!

j'espère que d'ici deux mois tous les soucis auront été résolus...


----------



## Tox (12 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ...j'espère que d'ici deux mois tous les soucis auront été résolus...


Effectivement, tous ces soucis laissent songeur... Je pensais vraiment que le MBP passerait entre les gouttes des problèmes de révision A. Cela semble de moins en moins le cas.


----------



## louloulou (13 Avril 2006)

Il est 5h10 du matin et je viens enfin de trouver un post qui traite de mon problème...
Youpi !!!!! (j'étais à 2 doigts de me décourager... hum)

Bon, la situation :
Je possède un magnifique MacBook Pro, acheté grâce à l'offre MIPE.
J'ai profité de l'économie faite pour me faire (un petit) plaisir : je suis passé de 512 de RAM (ce qui est inviable) à 2x1 Go (ce qui est un pur plaisir).
J'envisage aussi de changer le DD par un Hitachi 7200 trs 100 Go très prochainement.

Bref, j'adore la machine, je n'arrete pas de faire des jaloux.... jusqu'à ce soir où je frimais devant ma petite amie en lui montrant le petit gadget (pas si inutile que ca puisque je m'en sers actuellement pour ne pas la réveiller !) des touches lumineuses, et paf ! Mon MacBook Pro s'éteind sans prévenir et redémarre aussitot.
"Hum hum, ne t'inquiète pas, il devait y avoir une appli qui a bugé !"
Bien sûr je faisais moins le fier...
Malheureusement le problème s'est reproduit à plusieurs reprises dans la soirée.

Je venais justement d'installer cet après-midi les 2 barettes de mémoire d'1 Go acheté chez CLG Informatique à Paris. Je me demande donc si elles ne sont pas défectueuses. J'ai vérifié dans les informations systèmes, ce sont biens des barettes DDR2 de 667 Mhz est leur état est "OK"...
Par contre bien sûr, impossible de voir une quelconque marque ou logo dessus.

J'ai aussi l'impression que le problème intervient lorsque VLC tourne.
J'ai installé la dernière version beta du logiciel : 0.8.5 test 2

Voilà, pour info je possède une machine dont le numéro de série commence par W8612.
Je n'ai jamais constaté de bruit désagréable ni de température excessive.
J'ai installé la dernière version du firmware (si ca s'écrit comme ca...) et Mac OS X 10.4.6.

Si quelqu'un pouvait me rassurer en me disant que ca vient de VLC et non des barettes... et bien.... ça me rassurerait !
Sinon : back to Apple !!!!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Et n'hésitez pas si vous avez des questions sur la machine


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Avril 2006)

Pour moi ils ont diagnostiqué un pb de surchauffe,
j'ai également les barrettes de clg 

mais a priori pas de soucis de ce côté là 

ça sent le SAV


----------



## bobogan (13 Avril 2006)

eh beh, ça commence à en faire pas mal des MBP qui s'éteignent tout seul... Apple à communiqué officiellement la-dessus ou pas ?????


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Avril 2006)

Ce genre de problème est mentionné plusieurs fois sur les forums Apple.
En général, ça semble se terminer au SAV.


----------



## belzebuth (13 Avril 2006)

j'ai pas mal de news a ce sujet. Hier, je regardais un petit Divx avec VLC et paf, mon ordi s'éteint.

Et ne redémarre pas....

quand j'essaye de l'allumer, j'ai droit à un magnifique "tuuut tuuuut tuuuut" et puis plus rien, il ne boot meme pas...

j'ai téléphonné a l'apple care, en expliquant (éteint puis plus de rallumage possible) et ils m'ont dit que c'était un problème de mémoire. effectivement en retirant ma barette 1go "no name" mais certifiée pour macbook pro, il remarche.

impossible de le démarrer avec l'autre barette, qui pourtant a marché parfaitement pendant 3 semaines!!!!

Le gars d'apple m'a dit que le macbook était TRES sensible à la mémoire, parfois ils devaient même remplacer les barettes qu'ils livraient avec la machine!!!!

je vais voir si j'ai toujours ces extinctions intenpestive maintenant que je suis de retour à 512Mo d'origine...


Edit : 512Mo de ram = ultra lent!!!!! incroyable la différence...


----------



## zerozerosix (13 Avril 2006)

Dans ton malheur tu as de la chance, il vaut mieux avoir à demander un remplacement de mémoire qu'un remplacement de tout ton MacBook


----------



## belzebuth (13 Avril 2006)

je ne suis pas sur que les deux problèmes n'en soient qu'un seul... j'ai l'impression que ma mémoire ram résiste mal à la température et a donc "grillé" ou un truc du genre...

j'attends une réponse de memorysolution avant de voir ce que je vais faire...


----------



## louloulou (13 Avril 2006)

Il semblerait que dans mon cas VLC soit le SEUL et UNIQUE coupable.

J'ai essayé de repasser en version stable (j'utilisais la 0.8.5-test2) mais ca ne résoud pas mon problème.

Je ne crois pas que ça soit lié ni à la température ni à un défaut de mémoire vu que mon MBP tourne à merveille avec Adobe Photoshop, GoLive, Illustrator, Microsoft Word, Excel, Entourage, et une opération d'importation dans iMovie HD....

Le reboot intervient en général vers la fin d'une série divx (au dout de 30 min environ).

Bref je vais essayer de trouver un logiciel qui me permette d'effacer proprement VLC et je l'installerai à nouveau lorsqu'ils auront sorti une version stable.

Je vous tiens au courant !

Bonne chance pour les autres


----------



## louloulou (13 Avril 2006)

J'oubliais,

je reçois mon disque dur Hitachi TravelStar SATA 7200 trs 100 Go demain.

J'espère que ce n'est pas trop compliqué à monter.
Enfin en tous cas je vous tiendrais au courant dès que je l'aurai monté pour vous donner mon avis sur le rapport gain de performance/prix.

A bientot


----------



## bobogan (13 Avril 2006)

Bon de mon côté j'ai appelé Applecare, qui me prend en charge la réparation de la machine. Ma femme le dépose demain dans un Centre agréé Apple proche de chez nous. Wait and se...


----------



## moPod (14 Avril 2006)

Rooh, je pense que si, quand même. Le MBP est une machine vraiment aboutie et certains problèmes rescencés par qques utilisateurs peuvent être liés à des conditions d'utilisation ou de stockage problématiques, mais en aucuns cas, en faire une généralité sur toutes les ventes.
Les problèmes connus ont été ceux de l'inverter (changé par garantie Apple Care) et du processeur par la gestion d'énergie (pareil). Le chauffage au dessous du MBP n'est en rien plus grave que celle des différentes versions des PB, sauf qu'elle est en dessous au lieu d'être sur les repose main. Il faut tout de même noté que le MBP a la finesse d'un PB 17" (équipé d'un G4 peu problématique dans la gestion de la température car éprouvé) avec un Core Duo a peine sorti des usines de Cupertino. La réalisation est de l'ordre de boujoutier et vraiment cela donne un résultat époustouflant. Le MBP brulerait (il faut savoir distinguer chaud de brulant aussi...), je ne dirais pas, ca ne sera pas acceptable, mais là, il est "chaud" et franchement à grosse charge sur mes cuisses nues (ou la la... ), ben la chaleur se fait ressentir mais comme un doux effet de couverture chauffante....sous Photoshop par Rosetta...
Donc, il faut relativiser, Apple a très bien joué son coup et en moins de deux moins, ils prennent en charge deja les petits défauts alors qu'avec les PB, ils ont mis des mois avant de vouloir les réparer.

Non ? 

moPod+


----------



## gibet_b (14 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai eu exactement le même problème avec un SONY VAIO (PC donc) et cela venait d'une barette de ram... Apple n'est donc pas le seul à avoir des problèmes de sensibilité à la RAM.

Sinon j'ai adoré la boite qui s'apelle Aldorande  Des fans de Starwars, à tous les coups !


----------



## freddie380 (15 Avril 2006)

bonjour,

si je peut apporter ma petite contribution, j'ai également eu le meme souci après la MAJ du firmware. après appel chez apple D ) le technicien m'as fait retirer la batterie, et laissant le MBP sous alim secteur m'as fait appuyer sur le bouton de mise en route pendant qq secondes jusqu'a un son, puis remettre la batterie. apparament ça ne marche pas trop mal...


----------



## bobogan (16 Avril 2006)

freddie380 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> si je peut apporter ma petite contribution, j'ai également eu le meme souci après la MAJ du firmware. après appel chez apple D ) le technicien m'as fait retirer la batterie, et laissant le MBP sous alim secteur m'as fait appuyer sur le bouton de mise en route pendant qq secondes jusqu'a un son, puis remettre la batterie. apparament ça ne marche pas trop mal...



bah moi aussi il m'a fais faire cette manip, j'ai redémarré, et 5 minutes après, alors que je lui demandait que faire si jamais ça recommence, "POUF" extinction du mac... Là le gars d'Apple lance alors la procédure de SAV pris en charge sous garantie.


----------



## freddie380 (17 Avril 2006)

bobogan a dit:
			
		

> bah moi aussi il m'a fais faire cette manip, j'ai redémarré, et 5 minutes après, alors que je lui demandait que faire si jamais ça recommence, "POUF" extinction du mac... Là le gars d'Apple lance alors la procédure de SAV pris en charge sous garantie.




c'était trop beau pour durer!!!! re-extinction a repetition.......faut avouer que pour un ordi de ce prix , ca blaze un peu....peut on qualifier cela de défaut de jeunesse??? que propose apple? une reparation ou un échange standard???


----------



## Tox (17 Avril 2006)

freddie380 a dit:
			
		

> c'était trop beau pour durer!!!! re-extinction a repetition.......faut avouer que pour un ordi de ce prix , ca blaze un peu....peut on qualifier cela de défaut de jeunesse??? que propose apple? une reparation ou un échange standard???


Et bien, on pourrait dire qu'il s'agit de la fameuse révision A; c'est-à-dire la première génération d'une machine prometteuse. Les possesseurs ou futurs possesseurs, en tout cas, réagissent comme si c'était le cas, traquant les révisions mineures dans l'espoir de passer entre les gouttes.

En général, passer le délai pour renvoyer à l'AS, cela sent le changement de carte-mère.


----------



## belzebuth (21 Avril 2006)

Depuis que j'ai viré ma barette d'un Go de RAM, plus aucun problème... 10 jours sans random shut down!!!

Dans 10 jours je change ma signature si j'ai toujours rien eu...


----------



## Makkelijk (25 Avril 2006)

J'ai un brouillard devant les yeux, tellement j'ai cherché partout le pourquoi du comment de cette question....


Mon iBook G4 de 2 ans et demie, il s'est éteint deux fois cette semaine sans prévenir, sans message explicatif.

C'est la toute première fois que ça m'arrive et ça me fait douloureusement repenser à un lointain passé sur Windows et PC....

J'avais juste enlevé la batterie et il fonctionnait sur secteur -comme d'hab-
et une fois qu'il s'était éteint, je n'arrivais plus du tout à le refaire démarrer!! (panique!!)

En appuyant brièvement ou longtemps sur le bouton d'allumage: même résultat: aucun.

Je remets la batterie (qui était à 100% ou presque) et toujours aucune réaction....

Je l'ai laissé reposer un petit moment (5 minutes) et quand j'ai réessayé, il a fallu appuyer très longtemps (comme sur PC quand on doit le sortir d'une veille prolongée) pour qu'il daigne se remettre à démarrer,
ce qu'il faisait en commençant avec un petit souffle (du ventilo sûrement).

Y a t'il question de surchauffe?
Ou d'usure de quelque chose?
Ou de manque de place sur le HD?...


Merci de m'aider!


----------



## jv_zeffeur (25 Avril 2006)

Je dirais surchauffe !


----------



## pim (25 Avril 2006)

J'ai jamais entendu parler d'un quelconque problème de surchauffe sur un iBook G4. Il reste combien de place sur le disque dur ?


----------



## Makkelijk (25 Avril 2006)

3 Go.... sur 60....


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Avril 2006)

J'ai le même soucis avec mon MBP,
il s'éteignait régulièrement lorsqu'il chauffait un peu trop (genre quand je sollicite pas mal le HD),
j'ai contacté Apple, il s m'ont dit que c'est un problème connu (et donc assez courant)
cela fait plus de deux semaines qu'il est en SAV, et il va y rester encore un moment :hein:
Ils sont en rupture de stock sur la ou les pièces à changer  (carte mère  )
Quand je les appelle, ils sont incapables de me dire autre chose que "rappelez dans deux jours pour plus d'infos" et pourtant je suis passé sur la liste "prioritaire" 

Visiblement le SAV est débordé, il doit y avoir quelques défauts de jeunesse sur cette machine


----------



## gibet_b (25 Avril 2006)

Je serai tenté de penser à un problème de surchauffe. Peut-être à cause de poussière génant la bonne circulation dans le boitier...


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Avril 2006)

De la poussière dans une machine neuve :mouais:
et qui nécessite le remplacement de la carte mère 
et ce sur tellement de MacBook Pro qu'ils sont débordé au SAV :hein: 

Je pencherais plutôt pour des vices cachés


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Je serai tenté de penser à un problème de surchauffe. Peut-être à cause de poussière génant la bonne circulation dans le boitier...


mouahahahaha!


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahaha!


idem, pas mieux


----------



## gibet_b (25 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahaha!



Je parlais de la personne qui avait un problème de iBook de deux et demi qui avait des problèmes d'allumage  :mouais:



> Mon iBook G4 de 2 ans et demie, il s'est éteint deux fois cette semaine sans prévenir, sans message explicatif.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Avril 2006)

Et les balises Quote, c'est pour les chiens!


----------



## pim (25 Avril 2006)

Makkelijk a dit:
			
		

> 3 Go.... sur 60....


3 Go c'est RIEN !

Essaye de revenir à 6 Go + Regarde dans tes barettes de RAM : as-tu fait des ajouts récemment ? Est-ce que c'est de la bonne RAM ou plutôt de vagues barettes No Name ?

As-tu pensé à zapper la PRAM au démarrage ?


----------



## Makkelijk (26 Avril 2006)

Surchauffe... je sais pas:
je l'utilisais comme toujours:
il était sur une surface dure, 
et j'étais en train de configurer l'accès à un modem wifi qui ne servait qu'à un PC auparavant... (maintenant en 'réseau' avec ce dernier donc)


J'ai eu l'occasion de feuilleter un livre sur MacOsX toute à l'heure, dans lequel ils parlaient de ce genre d'arrêts de fonctionnements au moment d'établir une connexion en PPP.... ça peut avoir un rapport? Ou qu'il a reçu des informations ingérables...




			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> 3 Go c'est RIEN !
> 
> Essaye de revenir à 6 Go + Regarde dans tes barettes de RAM : as-tu fait des ajouts récemment ? Est-ce que c'est de la bonne RAM ou plutôt de vagues barettes No Name ?


Okay, je vais essayer d'augmenter un peu l'espace. 
Quant à la barette RAM supplémentaire, je l'ai mise il y a plus de deux ans...: tu crois que ça a pû me lâcher d'un coup comme ça? (vais quand même vérifier la quantité de poussière sous le clavier...)



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> As-tu pensé à zapper la PRAM au démarrage ?


Je ne sais pas ce que c'est: "zapper la PRAM au démarrage".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----

PS: (hors topic) Je me suis aperçue que je m'étais trompée de topic -ayant un iBook :rose: et pas un MBP- mais comme je m'y intéresse de près, au MacBookPro, finalement c'est pas plus mal!...


Merci à vous tous de votre aide, en tout cas!


----------



## pim (26 Avril 2006)

Makkelijk a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce que c'est: "zapper la PRAM au démarrage"....



Moi non plus ! Mais je sais comment faire :

1/ Ouvrir l'aide de Mac OS X
2/ Taper 'Raccourcis de démarrage" dans le champ de recherche
3/ Lire et aviser de façon réfléchie



_PS_ : Tu peux aussi réparer les autorisations (dans "Utilitaire de disque")


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Avril 2006)

A priori, il a le même défaut que le mien,
il va falloir que tu t'armes de patience,
car le SAV n'arrive plus à suivre sur les MBP


----------



## gibet_b (26 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> A priori, il a le même défaut que le mien,
> il va falloir que tu t'armes de patience,
> car le SAV n'arrive plus à suivre sur les MBP



Il a un iBook de deux ans et demi, pas un MBP  

En ce qui concerne ce qui est dit sur le livre, quoique très étonnant pas impossible, s'ils le disent...

Sinon, oui, une barette de mémoire peut lacher d'un coup au bout de deux ans.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Avril 2006)

Désolé le titre du fil concerne les MacBook Pro,
il devrait ouvrir un nouveau fil :modo:


----------



## gibet_b (26 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé le titre du fil concerne les MacBook Pro,
> il devrait ouvrir un nouveau fil :modo:



Il est vrai...


----------



## Makkelijk (26 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé le titre du fil concerne les MacBook Pro,
> il devrait ouvrir un nouveau fil :modo:


M'en était déjà excusée 


			
				Makkelijk a dit:
			
		

> PS: (hors topic) Je me suis aperçue que je m'étais trompée de topic -ayant un iBook :rose: et pas un MBP- mais comme je m'y intéresse de près, au MacBookPro, finalement c'est pas plus mal!...


Quand je suis arrivée dans ce topic, je n'y voyais plus très clair, après la lecture (vaine) de jenesaiscombien de topics.



En tout cas, pour l'instant, il (mon iBook) se tient à carreau,
donc ça me permets de voir s'il y a quelque chose à faire,
et de re-vérifier si tout est bien à l'abri.


----------



## Gaël (26 Avril 2006)

J'ai mon MBP depuis 2 semaines, et cela fait deux fois que j'ai un écran noir et que je suis obligé de rester appuyé sur le bouton d'alimentation jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne correctement. Je tiens à préciser que j'étais simplement en train de surfer. Pas de barette mémoire supplémentaire d'installée. Je ne sais pas si c'est un problème de surchauffe. Si cela se produit encore une fois, je contacte le SAV et je prends un AppleCare.

A+


----------



## belzebuth (26 Avril 2006)

tu n'avais pas utilisé frontrow avant? ça m'arrive parfois après avoir utilisé ce truc..
mais jamais en surfant...


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Avril 2006)

Macbidouillle propose une piste d'explication


----------



## belzebuth (27 Avril 2006)

heu j'ai pas trop envie de démonter pour vérifier!


----------



## Lewis (27 Avril 2006)

bonjour,

J' ai acheté mon i book G4, enn septembre dernier et depuis peu, il s'éteind tout seul ou l'écran devient noir. je suis obligé de la rallumer. cela m 'arrive fréquemment depuis une semaine : a peu près 3, 4 foi par jour.

j'ai lu le topic et a pparament il faut appeller le sav ou apple care. pouvez vous me donner le numéro ou me renseigner pour savoir comment le contacter??

sinon, j' ai acheter une garantie de un an à la fnac avec le i book G4 mais me reste plus que le ticket de caisse, pensez vous que je peux ramener l 'ordinateur à la fnac pour qui me l'échange ou doit je passer par le sav apple???

merci, louis


----------



## Lewis (27 Avril 2006)

j ai effectué une verification du disque avec l'utilitiare de disque est il m a ffiche des problèmes :

Echec du réparatuer de disque, la tache sous jacente a signalé un echec à la fermeture

Vérification du volume Diva
Vérification du volume HFS Plus.
Vérification du fichier des excès de données de blocs.
Vérification du catalogue.
Attribution étendue surinscrite (fichier 975893)
Attribution étendue surinscrite (fichier Overlapped extent allocation (file 4/Six Feet Under - 412 - Untitled.avi)
Vérification des fichiers à liens multiples.
Vérification de la hiérarchie du catalogue.
Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
Vérification du fichier des attributs étendus.
",0)
Vérification des informations du volume.
Nombre érroné de blocs libres du volume.
(normalement 1642379 au lieu de 1642388)
Le volume Diva nécessite des réparations.
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture


1 volume HFS vérifié
	Le volume nécessite des réparations


Comment réparer étape par étape? Est ce lié avec mon problème d 'ordinateur qui séteinds??

merci de m'aider les gars

louis


----------



## pim (27 Avril 2006)

As-tu essayé de réparer ton disque en bootant sur le CD de Mac OS X ?

Moi je serais toi je ferais une sauvegarde complète de mon système, par exemple sur un disque dur externe branché en FireWire, et je ré-installerais un système tout propre en utilisant l'assistant d'importation de Tiger pour refaire transiter les données dans l'autre sens à la ré-installation.

L'ensemble de ces opérations te prendra moins de 3 heures et résoudra ton problème.


----------



## pim (27 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Macbidouillle propose une piste d'explication


C'est un peu gros comme ficelle non ? Sur les derniers mois pleins de professionnels ont dû démonter des Mac Intel, personne n'avait jamais vu ce défaut qui nous est présenté comme une malfaçon classique ?!


----------



## Lewis (27 Avril 2006)

je vais essayé après mon cours. je vous tiens au courant après;

sinon tu connais le numéro de apple care??
merci encore.


----------



## pim (27 Avril 2006)

Lewis a dit:
			
		

> sinon tu connais le numéro de apple care??



Justement, en parlant de ça, ils ont comme tendance principale de donner le même conseil que moi : réinstaller !

Et bonjour la facture téléphonique ensuite 

Essaye déjà de faire toutes les vérifications permises depuis le CD de Mac OS X, en redémarrant sur le CD (je crois qu'il faut appuyer sur la touche C pendant le démarrage pour démarrer sur le CD).


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Avril 2006)

Tu ne peux pas réinstaller un système sur un disque HS (j'ai déjà essayé)
en revanche, essayes ça, c'est excellent (19,6Go de données récupérées  )


----------



## pim (27 Avril 2006)

Waou 75 &#8364; le logiciel de sauvegarde, moi dans ce cas je commencerais par sauver toutes mes données puis je me ferais un petit démontage du Mac avec changement du disque dur interne, genre doubler ou quadrupler sa capacité pour un modèle tout neuf, puis une ré-installation. Au final ça fera plus que 75 &#8364; mais ce ne sera pas pour rien !


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est pas un logiciel de sauvegarde :modo:

C'est un logiciel qui permet de récupérer des données sur un disque mort,
voire de pouvoir réinstaller un système dessus

La récup' de donnée ça n'a rien à voir avec la sauvegarde,
j'ai peur que tu mélanges tout


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Avril 2006)

@Lewis: Si tu n'as pas peur de perdre tes données, fais jouer la garantie, ils vont techanger le DD, mais tu perdra tout le contenu

Apple Care: 0825 888 024


----------



## Lewis (27 Avril 2006)

pourquoi depenser 1400 euros et avoir des pb pareil. je vais faire un tour au SAV fnac ce week end histoire qu'il me répare tout ca ou qu'il me change d'ordi.


****** et maitenant le problème qui vient tres souvent c est que l ecran devient noir et que je sui obligé de fermer le claper de l ordinateur puis le rouvrir et appuyer sur une touche.

c est tres bizare quand meme, mais il ne s éteind plus c 'est déja ca. pour la garantie il ne peuvent pas procéder à un echange d'ordinateur contre rerstituation de celui ci.
et qui garantie que si je reinstalle mac os x il vas réparer le pb ?

je hai apple.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

Lewis a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi depenser 1400 euros et avoir des pb pareil. je vais faire un tour au SAV fnac ce week end histoire qu'il me répare tout ca ou qu'il me change d'ordi.
> 
> 
> ****** et maitenant le problème qui vient tres souvent c est que l ecran devient noir et que je sui obligé de fermer le claper de l ordinateur puis le rouvrir et appuyer sur une touche.
> ...


Cool, il n'y a pas lieu de s'énerver.
Ce sont des choses qui arrivent et tu es encore sous garantie. Fais-là jouer. 

Apple, ou Dell, font des ordinateurs solide et fiable si on les comparent à d'autres constructeurs. Malheureusement il y a toujours un pourcentage, relativement faible, de machines défectueuses. Pas de bol pour toi, tu es tombé dessus. Ca aurait pu être ta bagnole.


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Avril 2006)

Dell :mouais: T'es sûr ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

Tout à fait. C'est moche, mais c'est solide


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait. C'est moche, mais c'est solide


C'est marant, pour moi, ça serait plutôt la définition des IBM/Lenovo


----------



## bobogan (5 Mai 2006)

Bon mon MBP défectueux est revenu après un passage de 10 jours en SAV. Changement carte mère. Aucun soucis pour le moment, aucune extinction comme précédemment cité. Je croise les doigts...


----------



## L' Enflure (7 Juin 2006)

salut les copains,
Je poste pas souvent, mais je suis tombé la dessus apres avoir fait une recherche... parce que mon MBP s'éteint lui aussi.
En fait j'ai trois trucs:
-Reboot intempestif
-l'ordinateur qui reste sur écran noir avec la LED allumée
-Un gracieux message m'invitant a rebooter, le truc que j'avais jamais vu de ma vie sur un mac.

J'ai aussi le "Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture" lors de la vérification du disque. Et j'ai 1Go de ram qui vient de iConcept en plus des 512.

Je pense que je vais commencer par réparer le disque, mais je sais pas trop comment il faut faire  J'ai un DD externe pour tout sauvegarder. Si il y avait une âme charitable qui s'y connait un petit peu  

Enfin voila, c'est emmerdant surtout en plein montage :/

Voilaaa.


----------



## bobogan (7 Juin 2006)

L' Enflure a dit:
			
		

> salut les copains,
> Je poste pas souvent, mais je suis tombé la dessus apres avoir fait une recherche... parce que mon MBP s'éteint lui aussi.
> En fait j'ai trois trucs:
> -Reboot intempestif
> ...





bah à mon avis, contact Applecare, et renvois la machine, ils vont sans aucun doute te changer la carte mère et tu devrait être tranquille. Perso depuis le retour SAV, zéro plantage avec la macbookpro...


----------



## belzebuth (7 Juin 2006)

retire la mémoire RAM et voit si les problèmes persistent...


----------



## SoniK (7 Juin 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est marant, pour moi, ça serait plutôt la définition des IBM/Lenovo



Ouaip tout a fait d'accord. IBM c'est de la très bonne cam, par contre il faut mettre le prix, c'est encore plus cher que les Macs. On a eu une démo d'un mec qui s'est mis debout sur son portable IBM, et surprise, ca a tenu !! Vraiment très impressionnant les coques en titane


----------



## belzebuth (7 Juin 2006)

mouais... moi j'ai vu un powerbook qui est passé sous un camion et il marchait toujours (à part l'écran)


----------



## SoniK (7 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> mouais... moi j'ai vu un powerbook qui est passé sous un camion et il marchait toujours (à part l'écran)



Ouais c'est ce qu'on appelle être cocu !
Nan, sans rire c'était un coup de bol, les coques IBM sont vraiment très solides. Mets toi debout sur ton MBP si tu es confiant


----------



## belzebuth (7 Juin 2006)

je viens d'essayer, et il marche toujours!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2006)

d'un autre coté un ordi qui s'eteind tout seul, c'est pratique


----------



## macmich (8 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
Je possède un MacBook Pro (dont je suis d'ailleurs très contente) et lorsque je suspends l'activité ou que je le mets en veille en le fermant, une fois sur dix ou quinze, soit il se rallume dans les secondes qui suivent, soit il continue à chauffer !
Il va même jusqu'à chauffer tellement que lorsque je reviens il est brulant et planté !
J'ai essayé de voir si un logiciel ouvert particulier pouvait entrainer ce phénomène.. je n'ai rien pu remarquer.
Si je comprend bien ... il faut le renvoyer chez Apple Store ?
Ai-je intérêt a attendre un peu afin qu'il affine leur réparation ?
Merci de vos réponses,


----------



## belzebuth (8 Juin 2006)

ce que je te conseille avant tout c'est de créer un nouveau compte utilisateur et de ne RIEN installer sur ce compte. vérifie si le même problème se pose si tu es loggé sur ce compte (et pas sur l'autre en meme temps!)


----------



## macmich (9 Juin 2006)

Merci, j'essaie ce soir, je te tiens au courant


----------



## macmich (12 Juin 2006)

Chez Apple, ils me balladent depuis samedi... je les ai eu TROIS fois au téléphone !
Chaque fois, ils me font faire mille manip différentes .. pour rien !
Là, je vais vider TOUT mon ordinateur et réinstaller (ça ne fait que deux fois qu'ils me font faire des trucs super long)... j'y ai passé ma journée !
Allez, au travail, je vous tiens au courant... mais je ne vois pas pourquoi, ils ne me renvoient pas au SAV!


----------



## belzebuth (12 Juin 2006)

t'as essayé ce que je t'ai conseillé???


----------



## macmich (12 Juin 2006)

Oui, également j'ai fait ce qu'ils m'ont dit : RIEN ne marche :
Il se fait tard :  j'en ai un peu assez de tout ça.
vais-je jeter une aussi belle machine ?


----------



## Totolo (10 Juillet 2006)

Coucou, bonjour !
Bah voil&#224; j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me mais avec mon&#8230; Imac G5 ! (c'est pas un portable mais le seul thread que j'ai trouv&#233;, d&#233;sol&#233; si existe ailleur)
Tout &#224; commencer ce week-end (j'ai la machine depuis un peu plus d'un an et donc plus d'apple care :hein:  )
J'ai install&#233; Amule (oui je sais c'est pas bien) et donc bidouill&#233; quelques ouvertures de ports (je pr&#233;&#231;ise les modifs faites ce weekend), tout roulait parfaitement bien jusqu'&#224; un shut down soudain ! Je me suis dit, il &#224; du avoir un coup de chaud car il tournait depuis plus de 24h. Puis au red&#233;marrage je m'aper&#231;ois que l'application Amule ne fonctionne plus&#8230; je me dis bon, c'est pas trop grave je vais retourner sous Azureus (je sais, c'est tr&#232;s mal) que j'utilise depuis longtemps (ponctuellement) sans jamais un seul souci. J'ai laiss&#233; la machine allum&#233; toute la nuit et horreur ce matin il &#233;tait &#233;teind&#8230; avant de partir au bureau j'ai pris soin de supprimer mes ouvertures de ports pour voir ce que &#231;a donnera ce soir pour un nouveau test.
Il y a t-il une quelconque maintenance que je puisse faire pour voir d'&#233;ventuelles erreurs sur ma machine ?
Merci pour votre pr&#233;&#231;ieuse aide.


----------



## mael65 (5 Août 2006)

Alors voila, moi quand je suis sur batt., mon MBP s'eteind d'un coup sans pr&#233;venir sans shut down a environ 50 % ! sa l'a fait plusieur fois !

Au le grand blame ; un mac qui s'&#233;teind tout seul quand il est sur batterie !

Donc le mbp s'eteind, j'esseye de le rallumer... il ne veut pas !
pour voir, j'apui sur le bouton de v&#233;rif. de charge sur la batt. ... il ne r&#233;agi pas ! j'att 2minutes, et la, tada ! il refonctionne ! (en appuyant sur ON... evidemment, et pas de commentaires ! ) 
Sa le faisait pas avant (peut etre que si, en fait...)

   A l'aaiiide !    

Au fait : j'ai fais le prog. de rechange des batt. MBP d'Apple, et une new batterie va bientot arriver.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Août 2006)

Passe un coup de fil &#224;  l'applecare, il s'agit peut-&#234;tre du probl&#232;me de carte-m&#232;re.


----------



## Kroqueuse2mac (3 Octobre 2006)

Hello, je vois dc que je ne suis pas seule dans ce cas... Dieu merci des oreilles compatissantes (enfin surtout des yeux... ) vont pouvoir m'aider.

Hier soir, je charge qqs films du DD externe d'une copine sur mon MB (jeune de 3 semaines à peine) j'éteinds et je rentre chez moi.
Je tente d'allumer... extinction immédiate... Je retente une 10aine de fois IDEM... Je finis par appuyer longtemps sur la touche démarrer trois gros bips suivis du demarrage de la bete qui se rééteind arrivé sur le bureau...
Je finis par réussir à le démarrer et j'ai donc viré les films en questions parcequ'il me semblait bien que c t ca...
Cette nuit je me reveille en sursaut (quand on switche c pour la vie... pas pour la nuit...  ) Je le rallume, il demarre normalement, et au reveil je lui ai refait la manip' + redemarrage nickel... J'angoisse de rentrer ce soir et de voir qu'il ne veut pas redemarrer normalement.
Je l'ai acheté à la FNAC il y a 3 semaines.. Dois je les appeler, ou appeler Apple? Qqn aurait-il le numéro (j'habite sur St brieuc, je ne sais pas si le num est national...mais bon) ??
Merci de votre aide et de vos conseils...
D'avance,
Kro


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Octobre 2006)

Support : 0825 888 024


----------



## nexius (4 Octobre 2006)

Shit je crois que je vais y avoir droit moi aussi au coup de fil à l'Apple care parce que là ça commence à s'accélerer la fréquence de rnd shutdown. 2 en 24h c'est pas bon tout ça.
Je vais acheter mon petit hitachi 160 je le mettrai à coté avec un post-it "puisque vous y êtes, veuillez m'installer ce disque dur, Merci"

Ps: et si je leur demande gentiment un merom à la place du core duo ils me diront d'aller me faire mettre ou pas ???


----------



## Mig69 (10 Juin 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me depuis peu alors que je n'ai rien fait de sp&#233;cial sur mon macbook pro.
Lorsque il reste environ 40 min de batterie l'ordi s'&#233;teint tout seul ! Ensuite je suis oblig&#233; de rebrancher sur secteur pour le faire red&#233;marrer.
Depuis presque un an vous avez du nouveau l&#224; dessus?


----------



## vice (10 Juin 2007)

peut etre a tu programmé l'extinction de l'ordinateur lorsque qu'il ne reste plus que 40 minutes de batterie. pour proteger tes donnes avant que la batterie soit completement a plat. Mais là c vraimant beaucoup! essaye de voir dans la gestion de l'alimentation?


----------



## Mig69 (10 Juin 2007)

Non je n'ai rien activ&#233; de ce type. Je viens de le v&#233;rifier. Je sens que c'est un probl&#232;me de carte m&#232;re ou de batterie et mon mac n'est plus sous garantie depuis 1 mois je crois.


----------



## vice (10 Juin 2007)

ah, c'est pas de chance. sinon, moi je n'avait que cette proposition. peut etre que qelqu'un d'autre dans le forum pourra t'aider


----------



## Mig69 (10 Juin 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; sur les forums d'apple.
Cela vient du fait que ma batterie est d&#233;fectueuse. Apparemment la mise &#224; jour de Batterie 1.2 provoque mon probl&#232;me dans le cas de batterie d&#233;fectueuse.
Pourtant je l'ai faite changer l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re lors du programme de rappel...
J'appelle Apple demain ou je vais dans l'apple center &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi pour la faire changer.


----------



## vice (10 Juin 2007)

ok, tiens moi au courant


----------



## Karol (17 Juillet 2007)

j'ai achet&#233; un macbook il y a un mois et meme probl&#232;me il s'&#233;teint quand il chauffe... je l'ai rapport&#233; dans un service agr&#233;e apple o&#249; ils l'ont fait tourner &#224; plein r&#233;gime mais pour le coup il s'eteignait pas... en plus ils ont retrouv&#233; un caillou &#224; l'int&#233;rieur... sympa apple..


----------



## lawrence91080 (17 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour a tous! 
j'ai acheter il ya environ 4 mois, un MBP 2,16 GHZ 120go DD et 2G0 ram.
Aucun souci quand je boss dessus ( sketchup pro, archicad, artlentis, CS3 ) parcontre mon pti MBP me sort un voile noir et me demande de rebooter. 
A koi est du cette demande ? because chaleur ? probleme mat&#233;riel ?
Merci d'avance pour vos reponse Z&#233;clair&#233;..
A oui derniere chose, pour pouvoir migr&#233; vers leopard en octobre.. Va falloir pay&#233; ou il sagit d'une MAJ ?


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juillet 2007)

Leopard sera une M&#224;J payante (129&#8364; a priori)

quand au pb du MBP, c'est un core duo ou un core 2 duo? Quand plante-t-il? Est-il toujours sous garantie?


----------



## Mig69 (17 Juillet 2007)

Apr&#232;s de multiples appels chez Apple et aller retour dans l'apple center du coin, j'ai enfin pu avoir un changement de batterie.
Ils m'envoient une batterie que j'attends toujours...


----------



## lawrence91080 (18 Juillet 2007)

il s'agit d'un core 2 duo, généralement il plante lorsque je regarde un film ou kan je suis sur le net mais toujours kan il es allumé depuis un moment.. et oui il es encore sous garantie + apple care


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2007)

Ben appelle Apple 



ps: on n'aime pas trop le langage SMS ici...


----------



## lawrence91080 (18 Juillet 2007)

Ok merci l'ami.. je vais contacter apple.
et puis d&#233;sol&#233; pour le language sms. Parcontre il serai sage de t'a part d'eviter ce type de reproche lorsqu'on fait des fautes d'orthographe aussi vilaine... surtout lorsque qu'on essaye de mouch&#233; quelqu'un..

A bon entendeur biensur..


----------



## clochelune (18 Juillet 2007)

Kroqueuse2mac a dit:


> Hello, je vois dc que je ne suis pas seule dans ce cas... Dieu merci des oreilles compatissantes (enfin surtout des yeux... ) vont pouvoir m'aider.
> 
> Hier soir, je charge qqs films du DD externe d'une copine sur mon MB (jeune de 3 semaines &#224; peine) j'&#233;teinds et je rentre chez moi.
> Je tente d'allumer... extinction imm&#233;diate... Je retente une 10aine de fois IDEM... Je finis par appuyer longtemps sur la touche d&#233;marrer trois gros bips suivis du demarrage de la bete qui se r&#233;&#233;teind arriv&#233; sur le bureau...
> ...



peut-&#234;tre, si &#231;a fait seulement trois semaines que tu l'as achet&#233;, la Fnac consentira-t-elle &#224; un &#233;change pur et simple!
si r&#233;paration au SAV Fnac, &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre long (ma MightyMouse BT y est rest&#233;e pr&#232;s de quatre moi, comme elle ne revenait toujours pas, j'ai obtenu un avoir et pris autre chose! mais ils me proposaient un &#233;change si je pr&#233;f&#233;rais)
pour trois semaines seuelment, tu peux tenter l'&#233;change...
sinon, logiquement ils te pr&#234;tent une autre machine...
ldans es centres de maintenance Apple, l'attente semble longue aussi pour ces nouveax MacBook Pro (mais j'imagine qu'elle le sera plus encore via le SAV Fnac!)... d'o&#249;, si tu peux tenter un &#233;change...


----------

